# LSFV SH plant Netz von barrierefreien Angelplätzen



## Andal (10. August 2020)

Haben sich die Herrschaften auch überlegt, wie sie diese Plätze dann für die Zielgruppe frei und in Stand halten wollen?

Wenn man sich die aktuellen Zustände so ansieht... Dreck, Vandalismus, Paatyvolk u.s.w., dann sehe ich für die schönen und wichtigen Angelstellen für gehandicapte Angler dunkelschwarz!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2020)

xxx


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Oktober 2020)

Hier ist mittlerweile der 10. in diesem Jahr in SH fertiggestellte Barrierefreie Angelsteg:






						Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
					

Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. ist der Zusammenschluss der über 42.000 organisierten Angler im Land.




					lsfv-sh.de
				




Das geht rasant voran.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Oktober 2020)

Wollen die jetzt für etwas völlig selbstständiges gefeiert werden?
Ist eher die Frage, warum lautet die Schlagzeile nicht, an allen Gewässern können auch beeinträchtigte Personen angeln...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde die Aktion sehr gut und notwendig.
Und da diese Schaffung von Voraussetzung zum Angeln für Beeinträchtigte nicht selbstverständlich ist, finde ich jede Veröffentlichung dazu wichtig, um Vorbild und für viele Vorreiter zu sein.
Nachahmung dringend empfohlen!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2020)

Darf man ruhig hervorheben und sich dessen Rühmen!
Immerhin eine freiwillige ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, für ein bedürftiges Klientel, dass ansonsten schon genug alltägliche Probleme hat.
Da kanns dann wenigstens bei der Freizeitgestaltung etwas einfacher gehen, bzw. diese überhaupt erst ermöglichen.
Außerdem glaube ich, dass auch unversehrte Menschen diese Stege benutzen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Mikesch (28. Oktober 2020)

Tue Gutes und sprich darüber.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wollen die jetzt für etwas völlig selbstständiges gefeiert werden?
> Ist eher die Frage, warum lautet die Schlagzeile nicht, an allen Gewässern können auch beeinträchtigte Personen angeln...



Auf der einen Seite wird gejammert, dass die Verbände nichts machen und andererseits wird sich darüber aufgeregt wenn Gutes berichtet wird.
Was wollt ihr denn?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Oktober 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Tue Gutes und sprich darüber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch schön das sie es machen, aber warum erst jetzt? Gibt's irgendwo wieder Geld was man abstauben kann um sowas umzusetzen? Rollifahrer sind ja nun keine Modeerscheinung des Jahres 2020, sowas sollte, solange wie es den Landessportfischerverband gibt bereits geben um alle Angler ans Gewässer kommen zu lassen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ist doch schön das sie es machen, aber warum erst jetzt? Gibt's irgendwo wieder Geld was man abstauben kann um sowas umzusetzen? Rollifahrer sind ja nun keine Modeerscheinung des Jahres 2020, sowas sollte, solange wie es den Landessportfischerverband gibt bereits geben um alle Angler ans Gewässer kommen zu lassen...



Immer schön motzen und maulen.
Und natürlich dezent unredliches unterstellen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, dass auch unversehrte Menschen diese Stege benutzen werden!



Das befürchte ich leider auch.

Trotzdem aus meiner Sicht ein positives Projekt.  Da wurde die Fischereiabgabe sicher schon für  Dinge verwendet, die weniger sinnvoll für Angler waren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ist doch schön das sie es machen, aber warum erst jetzt? Gibt's irgendwo wieder Geld was man abstauben kann um sowas umzusetzen? Rollifahrer sind ja nun keine Modeerscheinung des Jahres 2020, sowas sollte, solange wie es den Landessportfischerverband gibt bereits geben um alle Angler ans Gewässer kommen zu lassen...



Wie viel solcher Stege hast Du schon gebaut und genehmigen lassen? Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, welches lange Verfahren und was da an Vorbereitungen drin steckt, bevor man überhaupt mit solch einem Bau loslegen darf. In Krempe war das Umweltamt und der Denkmalschutz zu beteiligen, die den absolut nicht genehmigen wollten. Da muss man dann erst Gutachten erstellen lassen und die Behörden damit überzeugen.... Und das, obwohl die Bundesregierung die Barrierefreiheit explizit fordert.... Nur in der Praxis werden einem da etliche Knüppel zwischen die Beine geschmissen....

Und warum müssen eigentlich nur die Landessportfischerverbände etwas tun, die die Gewässer meist nur gepachtet haben (also kein Eigentum), warum machen das die Eigentümer (meist Gemeinden und Ämter) nicht von Amts wegen?

Für diese speziellen Stege ist es zumindest erforderlich, dass sie mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichbar sein müssen, also irgendwo in der Wildnis bekommt man die schon einmal nicht hin. Wegen der Statik müssen sie auch relativ einheitlich sein, damit man nicht an jedem Platz neue Berechnungen machen muss. Die Stege sind so ausgelegt, dass man auch unter Corona-Bedingungen mit 3 Anglern gleichzeitig darauf Angeln kann. Dazu muss es für die Allgemeinheit Erlaubnisscheine geben (in der Regel sogar online über HejFish), ausschließlich für Mitglieder geht hier nicht. Dann müssen die so gestaltet sein, dass sie nicht nur für Rollstuhlfahrer geeignet sind, sondern auch für Menschen mit anderen Beeinträchtigungen. Dass kann z.B, auch eine Mutter mit Kleinkind sein, die Angeln möchte und daneben eventuell Ihr Säugling oder Kleinkind im Kinderwagen hat. Oder eben ältere Angler, die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß sind, oder Angler mit einer Sehschwäche, oder Behinderungen im Rücken, oder in den Armen, oder was einem da so einfällt. Die Stege sollen dazu auch alle gleichermaßen aufgebaut sein, damit sich Angler, die am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal auf so einem geangelt haben, sich an anderen Gewässern nicht umgewöhnen müssen, sondern identische Bedingungen vorfinden.

Und ja, auch normalen Anglern ist es ausdrücklich gestattet, diese Stege zu benutzen, sie sollten allerdings Platz machen, sobald ihn Angler mit Problemen nutzen möchten. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass man als gesunder Angler weichen muss, sondern nur andere teilhaben lassen muss, die Einschränkungen haben. In Einzelfällen kann es sogar von Vorteil sein, wenn eine gesunder Angler mit auf dem Steg ist, der kann dann Anglern mit Einschränkungen eventuell Hilfestellung geben. Insofern eine win win Situation.

Barrierefrei ist eben ein breites Spektrum, da darf man einfach nicht klein, klein denken.

Und man sollte sich auch immer vor Augen halten, dass jeder heute völlig fitte und gesunde Angler, morgen auf solch einen Steg angewiesen sein kann und dann vielleicht extrem glücklich ist, dass er sein Hobby so nicht komplett aufgeben muss. Da sollte man eventuell auch einmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2020)

Für diejenigen, die sich einmal weiter damit beschäftigen wollen, hier einmal die Studie zu diesen Stegen:



			https://lsfv-sh.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Konzeptstudie.pdf


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Oktober 2020)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die sich einmal weiter damit beschäftigen wollen, hier einmal die Studie zu diesen Stegen:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lsfv-sh.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Konzeptstudie.pdf



Solch einen Aufwand kann man betreiben, ein Rollifahrer ist auch glücklich ohne Steg, da reicht eine grade Fläche am Wasser wo er vernünftig sich hinstellen kann...
Klar, man kann da auch ne Wissenschaft draus machen, Rollifahrer die Angeln einfach mal zu fragen wäre womöglich zu schwer gewesen...

Und ja ich weiß wovon ich rede, mein bester Angelkumpel sitzt im Rollstuhl, fährt selber mit seinem Boot zum Angeln usw...
Wie gesagt, da muss kein Steg gebaut werden um den Leuten das Angeln zu ermöglichen...
So wie andere Angelstellen freigeschnitten werden brauchen diese Leute bloß eine kleine Fläche und alles ist super, welche dann befestigt ist im besten Fall...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2020)

@50er-Jäger, keine Ahnung warum du die Arbeit anderer, unbedingt herabwürdigen willst?
Aber manchmal ist es besser, einfach mal die Fresse zu halten!
Freu dich, wenn dein Kollege so fit ist, dass er noch vieles selbständig machen kann, dieses kann man aber sicher nicht verallgemeinern.
Lass mich raten, wo dein Kumpel in sein Boot steigt, wahrscheinlich an einem Steg, oder kriecht der durchs flache Wasser in sein Boot?
Ich habe vor langem mal versucht einen Rollifahrer mit seinem Gefährt in mein Boot zu bekommen, ohne Steg.
Eine echte Aufgabe, vor allem weil der fast soviel wie ich selbst wog.

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Oktober 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @50er-Jäger, keine Ahnung warum du die Arbeit anderer, unbedingt herabwürdigen willst?
> Aber manchmal ist es besser, einfach mal die Fresse zu halten!
> Freu dich, wenn dein Kollege so fit ist, dass er noch vieles selbständig machen kann, dieses kann man aber sicher nicht verallgemeinern.
> *Lass mich raten, wo dein Kumpel in sein Boot steigt, wahrscheinlich an einem Steg, oder kriecht der durchs flache Wasser in sein Boot?
> ...



Ach sind die Stege jetzt hier für die Bootsangelden Rollifahrer gebaut?Wird ja immer abstruser...
Wie gesagt, damit ein Rollifahrer an einem Gewässer angeln kann, muss kein Steg gebaut werden, egal wie fit er noch ist, da kannst auch noch so oft andere auffordern ihre Fresse zu halten das ist nun mal FAKT.

Der Kollege steigt ganz einfach in sein Boot in dem er es auf gleiche Höhe wie den Steg in seinem Bootshaus zieht und rein fährt...
Ohne Bootshaus wurde die Landungslucke aufgemacht an ein Ufer runter gelassen und rein und raus gefahren und fertig...
Und wenn man nicht mehr so selbstständig ist gehe ich davon aus das man jemanden dabei hat der einen hilft beim Ángeln stimmts? Also noch ein Grund mehr, warum man keine riesen Stege brauch um beeinträchtigten Anglern das Angeln zu ermöglichen...


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ja, auch normalen Anglern ist es ausdrücklich gestattet, diese Stege zu benutzen, sie sollten allerdings Platz machen, sobald ihn Angler mit Problemen nutzen möchten.



Dagegen ist auch aus meiner Sicht nichts einzuwenden.

Die Frage ist, wer da noch so auf die Idee kommt, diese Stege zur Freizeitgestaltung zu nutzen. Aber das kann natürlich regional schon unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein.

Grundsätzlich aber aus meiner Sicht ein sinnvolles und auch imageförderndes Projekt.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Rollifahrer die Angeln einfach mal zu fragen wäre womöglich zu schwer gewesen



Zumindest eine betroffen Person war da aber nicht ganz unbeteiligt.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Sabine Hübner, selbst begeisterte Anglerin und seit einem Unfall 1994 auf den Rollstuhl angewiesen, hat dieses Projekt für den LSFV federführend vorangetrieben und 2018 eine Konzeptstudie erstellt ......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, damit ein Rollifahrer an einem Gewässer angeln kann, muss kein Steg gebaut werden, egal wie fit er noch ist,



Schön, wenn alle Eure Gewässer so etwas zulassen, nur die Regel ist das bundesweit eben leider nicht. Viele Gewässer haben große Steinpackungen vorgebaut, Schräge Abhänge, Grasland davor, weiche Böden usw..... Da geht es ohne Steg und feste Zuwegungen leider nicht. Wäre das an den Gewässern ohne Steg möglich, würde man dort keine Stege bauen. 

Es gibt nun einmal Menschen, die weiter denken, als an ihre eigenen Gewässer, wo alles entspannt ist. Und leider gibt es ebene eine menge Regionen und Gewässer, wo ein ungefährliches Herankommen an Gewässer nicht so einfach möglich ist, dass sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren und über den Tellerrand schauen. Und es ist auch niemand da, der körperlich eingeschränkte zwingt, diese Stege zu nutzen, aber es darf eben jeder. Es gibt aber eine ganze Menge körperlich eingeschränkter, die ausschließlich wegen dem Vorhandensein solcher Stege das Hobby Angeln noch ausführen können.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du niemals in diese missliche Lage gelangst, einmal auf Barrierefreiheit angewiesen zu sein.

Nun bin ich hier raus...

Bleibt alle gesund.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Oktober 2020)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Schön, wenn alle Eure Gewässer so etwas zulassen, nur die Regel ist das bundesweit eben leider nicht. Viele Gewässer haben große Steinpackungen vorgebaut, Schräge Abhänge, Grasland davor, weiche Böden usw..... Da geht es ohne Steg und feste Zuwegungen leider nicht. Wäre das an den Gewässern ohne Steg möglich, würde man dort keine Stege bauen.
> 
> Es gibt nun einmal Menschen, die weiter denken, als an ihre eigenen Gewässer, wo alles entspannt ist. Und leider gibt es ebene eine menge Regionen und Gewässer, wo ein ungefährliches Herankommen an Gewässer nicht so einfach möglich ist, dass sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren und über den Tellerrand schauen. Und es ist auch niemand da, der körperlich eingeschränkte zwingt, diese Stege zu nutzen, aber es darf eben jeder. Es gibt aber eine ganze Menge körperlich eingeschränkter, die ausschließlich wegen dem Vorhandensein solcher Stege das Hobby Angeln noch ausführen können.
> 
> ...




Hast du ja nun schon zum 5x erklärt wie schön die Stege sind...
Die Erklärung dafür ist aber wie bei Leuten mit Hartz4 welche überhaupt nicht über die Runden kommen mit dem geld-es werden wieder die Spezialfälle raus gesucht....

Ich glaube ich muss mich nicht weit ausm Fenster lehnen um sagen zu können, das in 90% der Fälle eben eine einfache Lösung des Problems möglich ist, Rohre ans Ufer rammen, Bohlen vor und für eine geringe begradigte Fläche sorgen.

Nur weil man nicht alle Spezialfälle hier vortragen will, heißt es nicht das man am Tellerrand halt macht, aber Behauptungen aufstellen sind ja immer blöd, außer man tut es selber nicht wahr?

Und ganz ehrlich, sollte ich in diese Lage kommen, bin ich froh über Stellen wo ich ans Wasser komme, welche in Vielzahl vorhanden sind und eben nicht froh über wenige Stege welche viel Tamtam benötigen um dann irgendwann gebaut werden zu können...


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns an der Lippe ist ein Steg der auch wunderbar zu erreichen ist  mit einen langen Fussmarsch .Das Negative es steht ein Schild  Angeln verboten nur für Kanu Fahrer .Es wäre auch möglich mit dem Auto bis an diese Stelle zufahren es ist das Gelände einer ehemaligen Mülldeponie wo die Wege vorhanden sind .Doch hat die NABU den Deckel drauf. Und die machen alle Wege zu.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und die machen alle Wege zu.



Komplett oder nur für NABU geöffnet?


----------



## Dorfjunge (1. November 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Solch einen Aufwand kann man betreiben, ein Rollifahrer ist auch glücklich ohne Steg, da reicht eine grade Fläche am Wasser wo er vernünftig sich hinstellen kann...
> Klar, man kann da auch ne Wissenschaft draus machen, Rollifahrer die Angeln einfach mal zu fragen wäre womöglich zu schwer gewesen...
> 
> Und ja ich weiß wovon ich rede, mein bester Angelkumpel sitzt im Rollstuhl, fährt selber mit seinem Boot zum Angeln usw...
> ...



Gerne lade ich dich dazu ein, mit Angelgerödel an einem von Dir beschriebenen Platz zu angeln. Den Rollstuhl stelle ich dir zur Verfügung. Termin nach Ende des LockDown. Wann und wo?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. November 2020)

Dorfjunge schrieb:


> Gerne lade ich dich dazu ein, mit Angelgerödel an einem von Dir beschriebenen Platz zu angeln. Den Rollstuhl stelle ich dir zur Verfügung. Termin nach Ende des LockDown. Wann und wo?




Lesen kannst du? Dann wüsstest du das ich mit einem Rollifahrer regelmäßig unterwegs bin, aber der scheint ja eine riesen Ausnahme zu sein...


----------



## NaabMäx (23. November 2020)

Halte ich auch für Gut. Wir werden ja auch nicht Jünger.
Wenn es möglich ist, sollte man das Gelände so gestallten, dass es leicht zugängig ist. Das spart spätere Wartungsarbeiten / Wartungsstau. Ein einbetoniertes Edelstahlgeländer muss auch nicht gepflegt werden.  
Ein Rollstuhlfahrer oder ein älterer Angler kann auch mal einen angehörigen, bitte den Platz zu mähen. Das passt sich auch besser in die Natur ein.
Mit einem Schild sollte man das Freihalten weitgehendst ermöglichen können.
Die Berechtigung kann der Verein auf die Karte stempeln.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2020)

Zumindest bei Vereinsgewässern können im Zuge von Arbeitseinsätzen barrierefreie Angelplätze gebaut werden. Das hat den Vorteil,  dass die Vereine wissen, was ihre Mitglieder und Gäste so wollen, und dass das Geldausgeben etwas sparsamer läuft.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Komplett oder nur für NABU geöffnet


So  das du nur auf den festen Wegen bleiben sollst  und dieses nur zu Fuß  oder mit dem Rad .Wenn du doch zum Wasser  möchtest  wird es zum Tagesmarsch


----------

